# 1960 Ariens 10M H45-2077



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

This is my second attempt to show my First Series 10M. I am in the process of restoring it as best I can. It was an early conversion from the original gear drive to the friction drive we all have today. The original shift "dashboard" remains as part of the name panel that spans the bars. MH


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I bet that muffler is loud.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice motorhead, would love to grab a 1960 myself somewhere down the road. Good luck with the restoration, I'm sure it will come out great. Can't wait to see pix. Does the engine run? Based on that skid shoe doesn't look like it's had too much use..?


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

It's amazing to see all those original labels intact. I too would like to add a '60 to my collection one day.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The 4.5 hp Lauson does run. After my rebuild, and before I attached the carburetor, I sprayed some carb cleaner down the plug hole and gave her a pull...she motored right up and sounded nice. The carburetor has been cleaned and reassembled. Had to make a bowl gasket. Haven't found any info on the carburetor, let alone parts, which are "no longer available." Missing links (2) had to be made from wire stock. WestminsterFJR was kind enough to fabricate a copy of his choke link which neither of my 2 Lausons came with. When that arrives, the carb goes on and the engine is done. Just a few more spots to paint, and the engine goes back on the tractor unit. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to some progress pics. Are you painting the engine? There are some areas I would like to touch up on my engine / tank. Any recommendations on a close match to the off-white (cream) color?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes, Ken. I have painted the engine. I removed all the sheet metal when I did the head, valves and carburetor. I added a brass extender for the oil drain, too. My paint choice for the off white was a Lowe's paint/primer all-in-one. It is under the "Valspar" label. "Gloss Lovely Bluff" 85004. I do a lot of painting of outdoor power equipment. I find some spray paints up to the task...others really not. This product goes on smoothly, dries quickly to a nice even gloss. I can put 3 coats on inside of an hour on most days if it is above 50 F. outside. I have used paint indoors, but wife not crazy about that! The orange I use is Chevrolet engine paint...also have used Rustoleum and Magic at times. Problem with the orange is that many of Ariens metal parts are galvanized, and don't take paint that well. I have tried using etching primer but it still isn't very effective. I do see galvanized primer available but only in large quantities. I will post some more pics as soon as I get a chance. Never really spent the time organizing my digital library of photos, and now I have to because locating stuff has become a problem. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

motorhead64 said:


> I will post some more pics as soon as I get a chance. Never really spent the time organizing my digital library of photos, and now I have to because locating stuff has become a problem. MH


I like Picasa. It is free from Google and gives a nice layout to preview everything and it can be separated by folder.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks, Shryp
I will take a look. MH


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just my 2 cents...another good off white is Krylon indoor/outdoor gloss in "dove white". Goes on great, dries fast and holds up great. I used it on the axles when I did the convert to the diff axle, the nameplate, the fuel outlet, and oil drain too.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

great suggestions on the engine paint, guys. When painting the block, is high temp paint required? 

Also, which parts on the machine are galvanized? I read somewhere that washing the parts with vinegar will help the paint bond better.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Galvanized parts are the bucket, the augers and the chute. I didn't use high heat paint as the engine is sufficiently cooled, and not used in hotter weather. I don't repaint the carburetors on any of my equipment. Never could fathom why they were painted in the first place except that they were probably painted after final assembly (thus the reason for plug wires and gas lines ending up painted as well.) The paint on carburetors pulverizes and contaminates the carb. I noticed this when working on my old Eska outboards with Tecumseh engines. The same white paint all in dust and covering everything. MH


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

MH, I've noticed in your album that you have the bucket repainted, and it looks great! What did you use for paint? Any special surface prepping of the galvanized surface? How is the restoration project going?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

I used a "mouse" sander that mounts on my drill to sand the bucket surface..to rough it up a bit. I used Naval Jelly on all the rusty spots...it is an acid etch that chemically neutralizes rust. Then I primed it and painted it with 3 coats of Rustoleum "Lobster Red" paint. It dries on the slow side...24 hours between coats or it can still be tacky. The rest of the restoration is proceeding at a snail's pace...mostly due to weather. I brought the 45D engine cowl inside and tried an experiment with a "hard" enamel. I mixed some hi gloss white acrylic enamel with some almond until I got the color right, then brushed it on. It is a "self leveling" paint that dries smoothly with no wrinkles or runs. But the key is that it has a hardener that is supposed to make it scratch and chip resistant. We'll see. Then I will attach the new decals from Click and Stick website. The wheels need a lot of work...dirty and rusty. I'm not a fan of wheel work. And the drive case has not been painted. I did disassemble the handle bars and used a dremel and a wire wheel on them after a liberal application of degreaser. They look pretty good considering how rusty they were. A lot of the chrome finish came back. I got a price...yikes, 250 bucks, to have them professionally re-chromed. It can be done later if I lose my mind somewhere along the line. So, I think it is becoming a spring-summer project. However, I am doing 2 machines at once. MH


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread from earlier this year, but motorhead do you have any updates on this restoration? I'd love to see some pictures of it.


----------

